# Hunter Killer Missiles Yea or Nay



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I am thinking about taking 4 Hunter Killer Missiles for a 1000 point team battle just in case we run into some heavy tanks "And we will" Is it a waste of points?Anybody try this already,how did it work out on a small battle report?


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Personally, I think it depends on what you take the HK's with, if you are taking them on Missile Launcher sentinels then yes its a great buy, if you're putting them on a leman russ then I think it is a waste of time.

IMHO HK's are useful when they compliment the vehicles purpose, they are not so useful as a just in case option as they are a little too expensive to rely on for AT.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I like them, there quite cheap and look proper on APC's, and I like to have the knowledge that if I do bump into an enemy vehicle with no AT support, I have a chance no matter how slim of defeating it.

on things like main tanks I find them a waste depending on the tanks armament, for example of a predator with twin-linked lascannons a storm bolter would be preferred to protect from infantry, on an autocannon variant a hunter killer is preferred.

so assuming your army is blood angels from your profile, I'd stick them on rhinos, and heavy bolter razorbacks, there cheap anyway, and its not like theres gonna be allot of them to start making a pts impact.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it is a waste of ten points unless you have ten points left with nothing to spend on.

You would be better off with a more balanced force than relying on a one shot weapon that has littl chance of doing anything against AV12 or more. If you are thinking of adding four or more in your army, (presuming it is marines), why not spend 50 points on a Multi melta attack bike that can hide behind rhinos before popping out to do it's thing.


I'm not generally a fan of upgrading vehicles with the extras as they are generally not worth it and over priced for what they can do. I would look at spending the points elsewhere.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lash Machine said:


> I think it is a waste of ten points unless you have ten points left with nothing to spend on.
> 
> You would be better off with a more balanced force than relying on a one shot weapon that has littl chance of doing anything against AV12 or more. If you are thinking of adding four or more in your army, (presuming it is marines), why not spend 50 points on a Multi melta attack bike that can hide behind rhinos before popping out to do it's thing.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above, although I do like to have them on the scout sentinels with missile launchers. I almost always forget to fire them otherwise.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Lash Machine said:


> I think it is a waste of ten points unless you have ten points left with nothing to spend on.
> 
> You would be better off with a more balanced force than relying on a one shot weapon that has littl chance of doing anything against AV12 or more. If you are thinking of adding four or more in your army, (presuming it is marines), why not spend 50 points on a Multi melta attack bike that can hide behind rhinos before popping out to do it's thing.
> 
> ...



I agree and disagree with this, yes 5 of them with unlimited range is great and you do have a good chance of hitting at BS4, but they are one-offs unlike say an attackbike with MM that can be used again and will more than likely destroy the tank with it's 2D6 penetration ability rather than 1D6. I have seen it go both ways though as if the one attackbike is all your taking for those points and dont have more it'll get shot down fast if you had say 3 attackbikes I'd go another one and split it into 2 squads of 2 if you had 4 of them I'd say go for the HKM, Although as BA player I'm amazed you have that many points to spare with all the high priced troops and elite units you have.


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the HKM, always take them on my rhinos
this is because there have been so many times that I've had a Rhino that dropped off its squad that then had the perfect shot at the rear or side armor of an enemy
also then there is lone character sniping, few years back killed a friends chaos lord in the first turn with one shot  I think the bloke was about 300 points or something like that
to be honest, in a tournament setting I wouldnt recommend them but in friendly the sheer randomness is quite fun


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

This army is Salamanders I am just helping a buddy out with long range support he is playing in your face up close and I am pounding from afar with only a couple of close combat.


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

cant stomach them, 10 pts for a weapon that only gets one use, is on a vehicle and doesn't even count as a defensive weapon, ick, might be worth it vs guards when you just really need to pop those battle cannons, but otherwise id skip them

I think they cost 10 pts, not sure never had an army that uses them except Daemon hunters but I lost my codex somehow


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm more or less with Stella on this one. I think hunter killers can be very effective in certain places. They are pretty situational though.

One Blood Angels list I had a while back had hunter killer missiles on two of the Rhinos because they can use overcharged engines to become a Fast vehicle until the end of the turn. That means moving 12" and still being able to loose a hunter killer.

Some other uses for them are on tank hunting Sentinels, particularly Armored Sentinels with lascannons. Since they're Walkers, they're able to move and fire two weapons per turn. Same with Ironclad Dreadnoughts.

All in all though, I don't think it's wise to hinge a battle plan on them. Hunter killers should be used in a supplemental fashion, but shouldn't be the center of your army. It's kind of like taking vitamin or mineral supplements - some of them are good, but you wouldn't be very healthy if you relied entirely on them for nutrition.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

They're not "bad" per se, but for 10 points there are other options that may end up being more useful than a HKM.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm with Sooch. They aren't bad, it's just that they are by far not the best choice, and it's sorta hard to match them to a good vehicle in my lists.


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

most players seem to skip them, I don't like them personally, and on sentinels I hate them because you're increasing the pt cost on a cheap unit and plus the sentinel is only BS 3, I mostly played 4th though, now in 5th at 35 pts for a rhino your enemy could probably really use another reason to give it some target priority, might be good taking down speeders too I guess, probably depends a ton on the enemy ur facing, most armys though I would skip them, they look pretty ugly too imo


----------

